
Bridgewater Makes $1.5B Options Bet on Falling Market (2019) - tristanj
https://www.wsj.com/articles/bridgewater-bets-big-on-market-drop-11574418601
======
tristanj
Bridgewater bet over $1B that the stock market would fall by March. The
article is from November 2019. If they're still holding their bet, it would
have paid off handsomely.

